# à part entière



## Horti

Hola,

¿Se puede traducir " une technique de communication à part entière"?
Muchas gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Horti, bonsoir et bienvenue sur ce forum

Lo traduciría por "completa" en este caso

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Creo, Martine, que "à part entière" implica un matiz distinto. Completa, es en su totalidad, pero "à part entière" supone que no es una técnica tradicional reconocida y que se hace una evaluación de su valía, concediéndole el mismo rango que las que ya conocemos como tal.

Es una técnica de comunicación tan válida o tan real como las demás.

De momento no encuentro la forma de decirlo, pero por allí van los tiros, creo.

Encierra un poco este concepto de: con todas las de la ley.

A ver qué se os ocurre...


----------



## Horti

Hola Gevy y Martine

En efecto, quiero mostrar que esa tecnica debe ser considerada como las otras... No como secundaria.

Gracias por su ayuda, continuo de buscar la mejor palabra para resumir mi pensamiento...


----------



## ed-hipo

"como otro cualquiera" quizas


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

Y "una técnica propia"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿Qué os parecería?:
Propuesta 1: una técnica (¿o tecnología?) con todas las de la ley.
Propuesta 2: ... de pleno derecho.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Victor,

A mí me parece que ambas expresiones reflejan muy bien la idea francesa. 

"De pleno derecho": quizás la mejor por ser más corta y elegante que la primera.


----------



## Horti

Gracias a todos,

Asi me voy a poner la palabra "de pleno derecho"...
Saludos.

Horti.


----------



## raidam

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une bonne traduction pour l'expression *à part entière* dans cette phrase:

"Grâce aux analyses biomoléculaires, on a pu ainsi déterminer que l'éléphant de forêt africain était *une espèce à part entière*, et différencier plusieurs espèces de rongeurs du désert.

C'est un texte ki parle de comment décrit-on une nouvelle espèce.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## totor

Aquí tienes algunas opciones para esa expresión, raidam:

*Con todas sus ventajas y derechos; con todas las de la ley; con derecho propio.*


----------



## Harrison

en el caso del elefante, podríamos decir también :
"una especie en sí misma"

pues antes se consideraba a ese elefante como una "variedad" de una especie mayor o más general y gracias al análisis biomolecular se sabe que se trata de una especie distinta.


----------



## Missiou

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos!

Me gustaria saber como traduciriais "un membre a part entière"? no sé si la palabra "entero" podria utilizarse en este caso.

Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Missiou said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Me gustaria saber como traduciriais "un membre a part entière"? no sé si la palabra "entero" podria utilizarse en este caso.
> 
> Gracias por su respuesta



Se trata de un miembro *de pleno derecho*.


----------



## Missiou

Víctor Pérez said:


> Se trata de un miembro *de pleno derecho*.


 
gracias por su respuesta. pero es mas bien en el sentido de miembro de una familia...

no hay sentido juridico. 

pues.. que propone usted?


----------



## jprr

Missiou said:


> gracias por su respuesta. pero es mas bien en el sentido *de miembro de una familia...
> *
> no hay sentido juridico.
> 
> pues.. que propone usted?


Hola:
Da lo mismo : al tiempo de tomar decisiones su voz cuenta por 1/1
Más seriamente : depende del _contexto_ 
el sentido puede ser "soy igualito a los otros miembros de la familia" / "siempre voy a estar solidario con mi familia" ....


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Missiou said:


> es mas bien en el sentido de miembro de una familia...



Como dice *jprr*, la fórmula *miembro de pleno derecho* es aplicable a cualquier ámbito.

No obstante, y para tu mayor tranquilidad, hablando de la asimilación en una familia podrías decir *como un miembro más*:

*- Al cabo de poco tiempo ya me sentía como un miembro más de la familia.*


----------



## Sordello

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!

sigo con la incógnita de este "de pleno derecho"... en la siguiente frase:

"L'espace au théâtre est un contenant et un décor pour l'action et la relation entre les personnages, au cinéma il est acteur à part entière." (p. Vauday "Invention du visible!").

El espacio del teatro es un continente y un decorado para la acción y la relación entre los personajes, en el cine es actor de pleno derecho.

No me suena muy bonito en esa frase... pero es probable que quede bien de todas formas.
Un saludo.

Sordello.


----------



## Harrison

Hola Sordello,

¿qué te parece _en el cine es un actor en toda regla_?


----------



## Sordello

no estoy muy seguro, creo qu en este caso da cuenta de una diferencia con el teatro, el que sólo es continente y decorado... el cine vendría a ser como actor por completo. o algo así....

Pensándolo bien, creo que acá también se aplica el sentido de "de pleno derecho" que se discutió más arriba.

Muchas gracias Harrison.

Sordello.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Sordello said:


> no estoy muy seguro, creo qu en este caso da cuenta de una diferencia con el teatro, el que sólo es continente y decorado... el cine vendría a ser como actor por completo. o algo así....


 
 En tu texto, el "actor" es el _espacio,_ no el cine_._ 

Tal como lo entiendo, desempeña un papel preponderante en el cine, mientras que en el teatro es un mero comparsa.


----------



## FRAGUA

" une technique de communication à part entière" Una técnica de comunicación independiente, autónoma...


----------



## Tuglo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola,
Quisiera traducir al español "à part entière" en la frase: "Ceux qui revendiquent pour les enfants la citoyenneté à part entière": 
Mi propuesta es "Los que reivindican la ciudadanía completa de los niños"  pero no estoy muy convencida.
Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## totor

Harrison said:


> en toda regla


Aquí tenemos un caso particular donde la propuesta de Harrison me ha sacado las papas del fuego (como decimos en el barrio):

_Le critère de la légalité est à cet égard discriminant, ce qui permet de faire du despotisme une "espèce" à part entière_.

Las traducciones usuales de *à part entière*, que incluyen palabras como 'derecho' y 'ley', no sonaban muy bien que digamos cuando se está hablando del *despotismo*.


----------



## judlop

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola. Estoy traduciendo un texto que habla de la mujer en Qatar.
Al hilo de esto, aparece "L'éducation en a faites des partenaires à part entiere de l'homme..."
¿Podría ser algo como: "La educación les ha permitido ponerse al mismo nivel que el hombre"?
Agradezco cualquier aclaración.


----------



## Paquita

*à part entière*


> *α)*_Loc. adj._
> ♦[En parlant d'une pers.]Qui jouit totalement des droits et avantages attachés à une qualité.
> PART : Définition de PART



En los posts anteriores te lo traducen como "de pleno derecho"
No creo que gozar de los derechos que les corresponde sea exactamente el mismo concepto que el de la igualdad, del mismo nivel...

asociadas de pleno derecho???????????????????

Y por cierto, hay un error en la frase francesa= en a fait (no hay concordancia, es OI = ha hecho DE ellas)


----------



## judlop

Paquita said:


> *à part entière*
> 
> 
> En los posts anteriores te lo traducen como "de pleno derecho"
> No creo que gozar de los derechos que les corresponde sea exactamente el mismo concepto que el de la igualdad, del mismo nivel...
> 
> asociadas de pleno derecho???????????????????
> 
> Y por cierto, hay un error en la frase francesa= en a fait (no hay concordancia, es OI = ha hecho DE ellas)



¿Cómo quedaría para ti la oración entonces? 
¿La educación las ha hecho socias de pleno derecho del hombre?
¡Gracias!


----------



## Owttye

" à part entière" yo lo traduzco como "*reconocida*", "*reconocido*".  Osea, que "*equivale a gozar de los mismos derechos que goza otro".*.


----------

